# Help me with allergies



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My lab suddenly started scratching...a lot. It started almost two weeks ago (the same time flowers started blooming...hmmm) He has never had allergies in the 9/10 years I have had him. This is weird. I am used to my little dog having red skin flare ups, but the lab is scratching himself silly. He is also chewing himself to death. He is actually going bald where he is scratching. The poor guy is miserable. He did just change to a raw diet a month or so ago but he has had raw off and on for a couple of years now and I have never seen him do this. 

My Benedryl expired so my husband is picking some up on the way home from work. Is there anything else I can do other than dope him up all the time? I hate having to give him pills but he is MISERABLE. I gave him a bath yesterday (because he rolled in poop on our walk) and I thought it might help (it was tear free hypoallergenic shampoo) and it hasn't helped. 

What can I do?

Also, I have read differing ideas of how much benedryl to give. How much should I give him? He weighs about 110 lbs.


Thank you so much in advance. I have never had to deal with this so I am slightly clueless.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Everything I have just looked up says 1mg per pound so I gave him slightly less at 3 pills (75 mg) as a first time.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Benadryl has never worked for my dogs or myself...spoke to my vet yesterday on the phone for an hour regarding Yogi's allergies since we've been experiencing an earlier spring. I do not want to rely on allergy shots but with four really bad breakouts already...just may. My dog is on Temaril P and gets bathed twice a week in Chlorhexiderm Scrub. This pollen season has been a torture.

He recommended Caliritin over the counter to give between Temaril P...we had tried Chlorpheniramine Maleate with no results.

By the way, dogs can develop allergens any time during life...when they're older their immune systems are not usually as strong and allergies can flare up. You can try bathing in betadine...may help...one of our allergy dogs had to be bathed in it regularly.

Don't overlook that it could be something he is eating...anything enhanced? My dog is allergic to pork and venison.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ask your vet if you can get zyrtec until the pollen calms down. it's over the counter....


----------



## 3labs (Mar 27, 2012)

I always heard rubbing them down with vinegar would help. I just hate the smell of vinegar


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frogdog said:


> Benadryl has never worked for my dogs or myself...spoke to my vet yesterday on the phone for an hour regarding Yogi's allergies since we've been experiencing an earlier spring. I do not want to rely on allergy shots but with four really bad breakouts already...just may. My dog is on Temaril P and gets bathed twice a week in Chlorhexiderm Scrub. This pollen season has been a torture.
> 
> He recommended Caliritin over the counter to give between Temaril P...we had tried Chlorpheniramine Maleate with no results.
> 
> ...


or you could move to washington state.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Everything I have just looked up says 1mg per pound so I gave him slightly less at 3 pills (75 mg) as a first time.


That's the dosage we use as well. Unfortunately, both our GSPs have pollen allergies: sneezing, red eyes, even snoring. "The Season" kicked in quite early this year here in Florida, and they have already been on the antihistamines for a couple of weeks. Fortunately, the generic benedryl is easy to get & quite inexpensive. It also does a good job at alleviating their symptoms.

To be honest, there doesn't seem to be any effect on them other than getting rid of their "hayfever": no loss of energy, dopey/sleepiness, etc.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Everything I have just looked up says 1mg per pound so I gave him slightly less at 3 pills (75 mg) as a first time.


When I was giving Rebel Benadryl I was giving him 15 pills a day when he weighed 105 pounds. I think you are underdosing. you need to give him 5 pills every 8 hours (at least that was the dosage i was giving Rebel).

I wish I had a good suggestion for you. I hate those unknown skin itches.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Benadryl doesent work for Uno either, I use this Amazon.com: Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4 Mg 1000 Tablets [Misc.]: Health & Personal Care

he gets contact allergy during the summer and breaks out in hives, I give him 2 of these tablets and the inflammation goes down in couple hours.


----------

